# November 13th Southwest Audiofest Tucson



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

*This MECA sanctioned 2X show is being held on Saturday, November 13th and is being hosted by The Specialists on Broadway, Tucson AZ. *

SQL, SQL Install, SPL, Drive By SPL, and Show N Shine are being offered. RTA Freq out will also be available on an advanced request basis. If you have any questions, please contact Dave Ritter, the MECA Event Director at [email protected] or @ (520) 245-2528.

ATTENTION: 
SQL competitors will need to pre-register for MECA Southwest Audiofest 2011 Events!

We are doing this for the 2011 season and beyond so that we will be able to provide the best possible judging process, and so that we can properly staff each event with the best possible mix of SQL judges. 

This is the first of many MECA Southwest Audiofest 2011 events that will be announced! The event cities and towns include Phoenix, Mesa, Tucson, Prescott Valley, as well as events being planned for Lake Havasu City and Las Vegas, NV. Some of these events will be announced on dates preceeding the Noveber 13th Tucson shows, so please check this forum for announcements and event updates.

*The Arizona State Finals 3X will be held on Saturday, October 1st, 2011 in Prescott Valley, AZ, hosted by Audio Adrenaline. *We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

